
Ask HN: What book you used to prepare for a technical interview? - felipemnoa
Hello fellow HNers.<p>(Reposting again, hopefully I will get responses this time)<p>I&#x27;m trying to prepare for an eventual technical interview for a programming job. Rather than aimlessly searching for a book to help me do that I would like to know which book you guys used to help you land your next job. If instead you used a site or other resources, that would also be useful information.<p>I think it would be useful to know the name of the company where you got hired to see if a pattern emerges.<p>I&#x27;m asking this specifically for myself but I&#x27;m sure that this info could be useful to other people in the same situation.
======
amingilani
It depends on what you're studying for. For my Ruby on Rails position, I
revised my Ruby with two books I can't recall right now, but then I spent so
much time on codewars.com, because I knew I was going to get tested.

Could you share doctrine specifics about your interview? What stack do you
work with?

